# 21 Jump Street/Men In Black crossover. Yes, it's really happening.



## Sofos (Dec 10, 2014)

Sony plans a crazy movie crossover between Men in Black and 21 Jump Street | Polygon

Could be awesome. Or could be the worst thing ever made.


----------



## The Q (Dec 10, 2014)

The third MIB wasn't bad actually, especially when compared to the crap the 2nd film was. It has potential... Probably....


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not sure how I feel about this, but appreciate the info. If 2121 is to 21 as Airplane II was to Airplane, I'll be happy as a pig inch it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 11, 2014)

I actually just watched 22 jump street last night and hope this happens xD


----------



## beneharris (Dec 11, 2014)

That article makes it seem different than I think its supposed to be. The entire credits of 22 jump street had them doing movies like this.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2014)

There were/are people out there that wanted this?


----------



## wankerness (Dec 11, 2014)

Sofos said:


> Or could be the worst thing ever made.



If it's made by the same guys who made 21/22 jump street, no it couldn't. There's no way it wouldn't be awesome. I would love to see a mash-up like this, as long as Lord and Miller are directly involved. The Lego Movie was a great illustration of what kind of things we could see, with the Batman and Star Wars characters all mixed up in the greatest ways possible. I actually can't imagine it NOT being better than all three men in black movies combined, if they write and direct it.

If someone else writes it, then yeah, it will probably be terrible.


----------



## MFB (Dec 11, 2014)

wankerness said:


> The Lego Movie was a great illustration of what kind of things we could see, with the Batman and Star Wars characters all mixed up in the greatest ways possible.



Really? Because I made it through about 10 minutes of that movie and had to shut it off because of how mind-numbing it was for any adult that watched it. I can see why kids love it but god damn, if that was something I grew up and went back to watch as an adult, I'd probably do the exact same thing I did the first time.


----------



## The Q (Dec 11, 2014)

The LEGO movie started as the most predictable thing ever, only to become an awesome movie that I couldn't have foreseen till the end. 

Goes to show you that if people know what they're doing, the end result can be worthwhile (I still remember not expecting the Avengers to be anything more than a crappy superhero hollywood cgI-fest and boy was I wrong. Thankfully).


----------



## flint757 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah, the LEGO Movie only gets better as it goes on. I love the witty dialogue and puns throughout. The ending had me all choked up too which would sound odd to someone who hasn't seen it. It really is a great movie.


----------



## Ibzzus (Dec 12, 2014)

Am I the only one here who thought 22 jump street was horrible? 'My name Jeff' was literally the best part of the movie.. and the whole deal with the chief and his daughter.


----------



## flint757 (Dec 12, 2014)

I liked it because it was so stupid. They managed to basically turn the movie into a spoof of cop dramas which, since I watch a lot of cop dramas, I found funny.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 12, 2014)

Ibzzus said:


> Am I the only one here who thought 22 jump street was horrible? 'My name Jeff' was literally the best part of the movie.. and the whole deal with the chief and his daughter.



It's not a masterpiece or anything but it's got a ton of legitimately funny moments and great meta riffs on sequels. Compared to retread crap like Hangover 2/3, it's A Fish Called Wanda. Jiliian Bell is a really great antagonist, too. Her constant vicious insults about the age of Jonah Hill were my favorite thing, besides maybe the Ice Cube anger scenes.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 12, 2014)

MFB said:


> Really? Because I made it through about 10 minutes of that movie and had to shut it off because of how mind-numbing it was for any adult that watched it. I can see why kids love it but god damn, if that was something I grew up and went back to watch as an adult, I'd probably do the exact same thing I did the first time.



You did yourself a disservice. The beginning is intentionally as obnoxious as possible, especially that "everything is awesome" song, and it pretty much entirely deconstructs itself. Will Arnett is a better Batman than Christian Bale, and Charlie Day's character is one of the funniest things I've ever seen (though as someone who actually had some of those crappy old 80s lego space sets I may have been unfairly biased). It's a very witty, clever movie and certainly beats the living crap out of all other CGI animated movies in the last few years, I'd put it right up there with Wall-E and the Toy Stories. Their earlier "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs" might be even better, though less ambitious narratively.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 12, 2014)

MFB said:


> Really? Because I made it through about 10 minutes of that movie and had to shut it off because of how mind-numbing it was for any adult that watched it. I can see why kids love it but god damn, if that was something I grew up and went back to watch as an adult, I'd probably do the exact same thing I did the first time.


What is wrong with you?



:|



:|

I am apoplectic.


----------



## MFB (Dec 12, 2014)

wankerness said:


> You did yourself a disservice. The beginning is intentionally as obnoxious as possible, especially that "everything is awesome" song, and it pretty much entirely deconstructs itself. Will Arnett is a better Batman than Christian Bale, and Charlie Day's character is one of the funniest things I've ever seen (though as someone who actually had some of those crappy old 80s lego space sets I may have been unfairly biased). It's a very witty, clever movie and certainly beats the living crap out of all other CGI animated movies in the last few years, I'd put it right up there with Wall-E and the Toy Stories. Their earlier "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs" might be even better, though less ambitious narratively.



I didn't watch the beginning, I caught the part where Pratt's character (Emett I think his name is) goes through the black-hole and Wyldstyle convinces everyone to build whatever they can with whatever they can. Arnett's Batman is great, but Day's overly-ADHD astronaut made me want to punch both him and the character in the face. 



> It's a very witty, clever movie and certainly beats the living crap out of all other CGI animated movies in the last few years



Big Hero 6, How To Train Your Dragon 2, Monsters University, Brave, Tangled, Wreck-It Ralph, Rise of the Guardians, Paranorman, Kung Fu Panda 2, Rango; all of those are fantastic CG films, that have solid messages but don't slap you in the face with their bluntness (we get it LEGO Movie, you're being meta by acknowledging the prophecy and the lunacy of a nobody saving the universe.)


----------



## The Q (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah but you missed the build-up. On the other hand, you can't expect everyone to like everything, but the LEGO Movie was objectively good and different from what I feared it would be. Hell some people even hated (note, not disliked) Guardians of the Galaxy, which I find difficult to fathom.


And Everything is Awesome is Awesome!


----------



## wankerness (Dec 12, 2014)

MFB said:


> Big Hero 6, How To Train Your Dragon 2, Monsters University, Brave, Tangled, Wreck-It Ralph, Rise of the Guardians, Paranorman, Kung Fu Panda 2, Rango; all of those are fantastic CG films, that have solid messages but don't slap you in the face with their bluntness (we get it LEGO Movie, you're being meta by acknowledging the prophecy and the lunacy of a nobody saving the universe.)



None of those are better than the Lego movie, but Wreck-It Ralph came close. I didn't see Big Hero 6 yet either, I'm not much of a theater guy.

You really have a lot of detailed animosity towards this movie considering you've only seen 10 minutes of it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 12, 2014)

The reason why this is happening, and the reason why it will work, is because it's so unbelievably silly.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a soft spot for the Train Your Dragon movies because Toothless reminds me of my cat, Bobby.


----------



## flint757 (Dec 13, 2014)

Totally off topic, but I just saw Big Hero 6 with my niece and wow it was a phenomenal movie; as was the short film they played before it. I had seen the second How to Train Your Dragon recently as well and thought it improved on the first one personally. I'm a sap for sentimental moments in movies though, especially when it's somewhat out of character for the genre.

I really like the idea of a crossover. I suppose if someone were a huge MIB fan they may hate the idea, but those movies were only ever okay (3/5) and already kind of goofy in their delivery as well. It really isn't that far fetched of an idea when you consider MIB more as an action comedy.


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 13, 2014)

If the producers have a good idea behind it, like a meta-self-aware jab at the oncoming flood of "shared universe" movies, then it might be interesting. If it is a shameless attempt to latch onto that aforementioned trend, no thanks.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 13, 2014)

flint757 said:


> I had seen the second How to Train Your Dragon recently as well and thought it improved on the first one personally. I'm a sap for sentimental moments in movies though, especially when it's somewhat out of character for the genre.



Yeah, it's a good movie. Just to specify, I think that every single thing that MFB listed there is good (though I think Monsters University was disappointingly safe compared to Pixar's pre-Brave output), I just think the Lego Movie is better than them all


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ibzzus said:


> Am I the only one here who thought 22 jump street was horrible? 'My name Jeff' was literally the best part of the movie.. and the whole deal with the chief and his daughter.


No....I hated both.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 13, 2014)

Ibzzus said:


> Am I the only one here who thought 22 jump street was horrible? 'My name Jeff' was literally the best part of the movie.. and the whole deal with the chief and his daughter.



You're not alone. I watched maybe half of it before I had to shut it off. Can't stand Jonah Hill. Or the majority of the really popular newer "comedic" actors.


Edit: I liked the MIB series. I can't imagine why anyone would want to mix these 2 franchises together. Wtf?


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 13, 2014)

You just answered your own question. You don't get Jonah Hill, so you don't see the appeal. I (for example), on the other hand, find them about equal, so see the mash-up as a good thing. (I am disappoint that it's not real.) I actually thought that watching Channing Tatum attempt comedy as the funniest thing since laughing gas.


----------

